# Getting actual photos onto a shirt - are there companies that print transfers?



## RawkstarApparel (May 30, 2012)

I was wondering if there was a site that sells transfers of photos. Say I take a high res photo of someone, send it off to a company and get transfers of the photo back, finally then apply them to my heat press. 

I know I can just do iron on but I was wondering if I could get something that's better quality for my customers?
Any suggestions ? sites?


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Getting actual photos onto a shirt*

Have a look at the Dye Sublimation area and see if that's what you're looking for...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

RawkstarApparel said:


> I was wondering if there was a site that sells transfers of photos. Say I take a high res photo of someone, send it off to a company and get transfers of the photo back, finally then apply them to my heat press.
> 
> I know I can just do iron on but I was wondering if I could get something that's better quality for my customers?
> Any suggestions ? sites?


Yes, many of the companies that print plastisol transfers can also print photo transfers for you. Versatrans, Art Brands, Transfer Express, etc.


----------



## brandedclothing (Feb 17, 2010)

Find a local sign shop that can print on heat transfer vinyl and contour cut it. Just start calling around to sign shops and seeing if they do that. We have 2 different places that we use that have same day or next day turn around.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

I use Dowling Graphics out of florida.. take a look at some of their stuff on their site at Home awesome stuff.. killer quality, good pricing and fast service
can't beat it.. 
dlac


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is an example of Stahl's product, Cad printz:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/show-your-stuff-heat-press-print-job-examples/t188476.html


----------

